# CAN YOU HELP ID



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i just picked up a couple of these a couple days ago, can't get good picks right now. i am thinking spilo cf any help would be much appreciated. thanks







size is roughly 2 1/2 inches






















thanks in advance


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sorry those pics bite pretty bad







i will post better pics asap


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i think its a Spilo Cf maybe wrong


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I cant tell, the spotting should give it away. Where did you pick it up?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i picked them up here in town they were just labelled as black piranha ....


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

looks like spilo cf to me. but im not sure


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

got a couple pics a little better than the other two i think, still not getting the shots i want. but these two guys are so freaked. when they are in the open for a shot they turn sideways just to piss me off







take a crack at these two pics if you think you can id them. there is a dam flash glare that i can't seem to get to dissapear, i will still try for better shots thanks again


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the spots are a bit larger than my old spilo cf's but the shape and coloration is exactly the same. i would say with relative confidence that it is a spilo cf.

Joe


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Genin said:


> the spots are a bit larger than my old spilo cf's but the shape and coloration is exactly the same. i would say with relative confidence that it is a spilo cf.
> 
> Joe


 thanks Genin


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

if u dont want flash
put the zoom all the way and sit 6' away and they will be bright and no glare








and with those cleaned up pics i would they are spilo cf


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Death in # said:


> if u dont want flash
> put the zoom all the way and sit 6' away and they will be bright and no glare
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks for the tip and ID dude


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

spilo cf, still a good looking fish!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Agree SpiloCF.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

beautiful spilo cf
real nice spots hmm i dont c that on many other scf..


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Agree SpiloCF.


 thanks frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My compliments to everyone in helping ID your fish NIKE. You have all come a long way .


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

dang, where ya guys get these spotted fishes!? cool fish


----------

